# Blizzard oder Vertex 70?



## talybont (5. Januar 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

schon seit einiger Zeit habe ich an den Rockys einen Narren gefressen. Da ich ein flottes Rad für die kommende Saison suche (für diverse 24h-Rennen, dennoch absolut altagstauglich) und aus Zuverlässigkeitsgründen auf ein Hardtail zurückgreifen will, wären da die beiden o.g. Rahmen. Eins vorneweg, die 2 kg Stahl des Blizzard stören mich im Rennen wahrscheinlich nicht, da mein Storck auch 13,5 und das Stevens 11,8 kg wiegt und ich solche Traktoren gewöhnt bin.

Nun aber zum Thema: Wie steht es um das Fahrverhalten der Bikes, die Steifigkeit (fahre recht viel Wiegetritt), sinnvolle Federgabeln (Einbauhöhe),...
Angepeiltes Gewicht sind so etwa 10,5 kg (Vertex) bis 11,5 kg (Blizzard).


MfG,
Armin


----------



## Catsoft (5. Januar 2005)

talybont schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> schon seit einiger Zeit habe ich an den Rockys einen Narren gefressen. Da ich ein flottes Rad für die kommende Saison suche (für diverse 24h-Rennen, dennoch absolut altagstauglich) und aus Zuverlässigkeitsgründen auf ein Hardtail zurückgreifen will, wären da die beiden o.g. Rahmen. Eins vorneweg, die 2 kg Stahl des Blizzard stören mich im Rennen wahrscheinlich nicht, da mein Storck auch 13,5 und das Stevens 11,8 kg wiegt und ich solche Traktoren gewöhnt bin.
> 
> ...



Wenn das Gewicht egal ist: Das Blizzard it billiger und ich die Farben besser. Ich persönlich würde allerdings das Vertex vorziehen. Das SIlber/Schwarz ist auch ganz nett und der Rahmen ist doch min. 500 gr. leichter. Das ist schon viel Holz....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nihil Baxter (5. Januar 2005)

Ich hatte sowohl Vertex bzw. habe aktuell ein Blizzard. Bzgl. der Steifigkeit haben beide mit meinen locker 100 Kilo keine Probleme gehabt. Eine 80 mm Gabel halte ich bei beiden für optimal,da wendiger und agiler. Bis 100 mm FW sind aber auch beide ausgelegt. Das Blizzard ist insgesamt der schönere Rahmen, aber meiner Erfahrung nach sehr schwer zu bekommen. Nachteil bei beiden könnte evtl. die Tatsache sein ,das ab den 05er Modellen nur noch Discs verbaut werden können.


----------



## Stift (5. Januar 2005)

Schließe mich Catsoft an, der Blizzard hat schon richtig viel Stil und sieht hammergeil aus, nur das Gewicht ist halt höher.

Wenn Dir das Gewicht also recht egal ist, nimm es.

Wenn Du Dir ein schönes Renn-Hardtail aufbauen möchtest, welches schön leicht und dadurch etwas schneller ist, nimm das Vertex.

Würde es sonst ein wenig abhängig davon machen, was Du später für Teile dranschrauben möchtest. Schwebt Dir z. B. Carbon vor, nimm das Vertex, da es beim Stahlrahmen irgendwie nicht so toll aussehen würde, wenn Du allerdings eher unauffällige Sachen (schlanke Reifen, Kurbeln etc.) haben möchtest, nimm das Blizzard!

Viel Spaß noch beim überlegen!

Eins sollte Dir nur klar sein, falsch machen kannst Du da nicht viel!!!    

Viele Grüße,
Stift


----------



## digi03 (6. Januar 2005)

Würde auch eher zum Blizzard tendieren weil es meiner Meinung nach auf 
längeren Strecken den besseren Fahrkomfort bietet. Außerdem kommst du
selbst mit dem Blizzard vom Gewicht unter dein bisheriges Rad locker drunter.

Un dada.

ps.
mein Blizzard hat mit Pedale 11,6 kg und da ist eigentlich nix wirklich 
superleichtes dran. (Siehe Fotoalbum)


----------



## Catsoft (6. Januar 2005)

Hallo!
Beide Rahmen haben in 2005 nur noch Scheibenbremsaufnahmen! Willst du das Teil mit Scheibe fahren? Dann kommst du beim Gewicht so auf 10,5 bzw. 11,1 Kg.. Da mußt du aber dann schon mit der Teilewaage ran. 

Gruß
Robert


----------



## beat (6. Januar 2005)

Also mein 2003er-Blizzard-Rahmen hat in Rahmenhöhe ein Gewicht von ziemlich genau 2300 Gramm. Das liegt natürlich jenseits von der ursprünglichen Gewichtsangabe (~2000 Gramm), und ob sich das bei den 2004er- und 2005er-Modellen geändert hat wage ich stark zu bezweifeln. Insofern ist ein Gesamtgewicht von ~11.5 Kilo ohne ordentlich leichte Teile nicht machbar. Allerdings meine ich damit keinen F99-Vorbau, tune-Laufräder, Carbon-Kurbeln und dergleichen. Aber mit einer Gabel über 1800 g, Pedalen über 350 g, etc. etc. kommst Du da mit diesem relativ schweren Rahmen wohl nicht hin. Im Übrigen: Der Cove-Handjob-Rahmen hat zwar längst nicht die endgeile Rocky-Lackierung, ist aber im Vergleich Stahlrahmen zu Stahlrahmen bei dieser Rahmengröße (18"-19") deutlich leichter (ca. 200 g).

Gruß
beat


----------



## Catsoft (6. Januar 2005)

ja, diese neumodischen Stahlrahmen   Mein 96´er Equipe wiegt in 18" gerade mal 1900 Gr.!  Und da sind auch noch Ösen und der gegenhalter mit drin! Mein 2005er Vertex70 rahmen wieget 1550 Gr. bei 18"


----------



## texas (8. Januar 2005)

Nimm das Blizzard! Warum? Weil es einfach so schön ist!!! ... und es traumhaft ist, damit zu biken.


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (9. Januar 2005)

Hab auch ein Bilzzard mit 10,6kg mit Sid, XTR Disc und Race Face Teilen!
Fährt sich echt super und ist eben ein Kult Klassiker!
Mein Rahmen ist ein 2003 und hat auch 2,3kg und der 2004 ist genauso schwer( hab ich im Geschäft nachgewogen ) und nur die Farbe ist anders!

Bin auch damit schon im Himalya gewesen auf sehr hohen Pässen und es hat mich nicht im Stich gelassen bzw. hab das mehr-Gewicht nicht gemerkt!

Noch was in der Zeitschrift Mountainbike 11/2004 ist auf Seite 27 ein super Vergleich zwischen den 3 Hardtails von Rocky: Alu, Scandium und Stahl


----------



## beat (9. Januar 2005)

Dr. Hannibal schrieb:
			
		

> Noch was in der Zeitschrift Mountainbike 11/2004 ist auf Seite 27 ein super Vergleich zwischen den 3 Hardtails von Rocky: Alu, Scandium und Stahl


Hi!

Meinst Du, Du könntest uns mitteilen was die MountainBIKE denn so darüber schrieb oder vielleicht sogar den Artikel einscannen   ? Habe leider im September aufgehört mir die MountainBIKE zu kaufen  .

Grüße
beat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xtobix (10. Januar 2005)

hier steht was dazu mit scans:
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=57789


----------



## Martin M (10. Januar 2005)

beat schrieb:
			
		

> ... Der Cove-Handjob-Rahmen hat zwar längst nicht die endgeile Rocky-Lackierung, ist aber im Vergleich Stahlrahmen zu Stahlrahmen bei dieser Rahmengröße (18"-19") deutlich leichter (ca. 200 g).
> 
> Gruß
> beat


was man im fahrbetrieb aber auch durch etwas flexibreres fahrverhalten merkt.

ich hab den 2003er blizzard, es nicht bereut und würde es immer wieder tun.

@beat 
hast du mir ja bislang verheimlicht!


----------



## beat (10. Januar 2005)

xtobix schrieb:
			
		

> hier steht was dazu mit scans:
> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=57789


Klasse! Merci, merci!!!
@Martin: Das gute Stück ist leider noch nicht fertig. In ca. 6 Wochen kann ich es Euch aber hoffentlich vorstellen 

Gruß
beat


----------



## tde (11. Januar 2005)

@beat: Hah, Du jetzt also auch Stahl? Na dann, herzlichen.  Hoffentlich werden Deine sechs Wochen nicht sechs Monate, wie bei meinem Cove-Hand-imwahrstenSinnedesWortes-Job  Es muss allerdings immer noch eine neue HR-Nabe her, meine bisherige ist mors.

Cove vs. Blizzard: Lack ist bei RM schöner, aber das Cove-Logo ist einfach unschlagbar  .Endlich können wir mit gleichem Material mal eine Runde ausfahren: Start Dürrbach, Uphill bis Frauenkopf, Trail bis Stelle, dann Philosophenweg und wieder hoch Richtung Kante. Wird bestimmt auch ohne Zeitnahme ganz lustig  .


----------



## digi03 (11. Januar 2005)

Catsoft schrieb:
			
		

> ja, diese neumodischen Stahlrahmen   Mein 96´er Equipe wiegt in 18" gerade mal 1900 Gr.!  Und da sind auch noch Ösen und der gegenhalter mit drin! Mein 2005er Vertex70 rahmen wieget 1550 Gr. bei 18"


Hi Catsoft.
Na ja. Ein klein wenig hingt dein Verbleich dann aber doch. Die Ösen sind heute noch dran und statt Gegenhalter gibt´s heute Scheibenbremsbefestigung. Die könnte sogar noch´n Tick mehr wiegen, als der Gegenhalter. Im übriegen ist mein  2004er Blizzard -Rahmen 
 in 18 " gewogene 2050 gramm schwer. Macht also auch nicht sooo viel mehr aus. Aber das sind wohl eher Kleinigkeiten. Darüber hinaus dürfte es nicht besonders mühsam sein ein Gesamtgewicht von unter 11Kg hin zu bekommen. (Mit Scheibenbremse) Das funktioniert ja schon mit einem Fully, ohne das man da extreme Leichtbauteile verwenden muß! 

Aber : Irgend wie kann ich mich des Eindrucks nicht erwehren, daß unser lieber Kollege  "talybont"  kein so wirkliches Interesse an diesen Tread hat?!?!
Die Jung´s schreiben sich die Finger wund, aber da kommt irgend wie nix.
Halloooo! aufwachen! Deine Meinung zu den Vorschlägen wäre ja mal ganz interessant. Also, jetzt mal ran an die Tasten!

Un Dada!


----------



## beat (12. Januar 2005)

tde schrieb:
			
		

> ...Hoffentlich werden Deine sechs Wochen nicht sechs Monate, wie bei meinem Cove-Hand-imwahrstenSinnedesWortes-Job...


Foto her!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tde (12. Januar 2005)

Hier:


----------



## beat (12. Januar 2005)

Klasse! Gefällt mir gut  !
Ich halt mich ran mit dem Blizzard, versprochen!


----------



## drul (13. Januar 2005)

ich find's hässlich. Kein Vergleich zum filigranen Blizzard


----------



## beat (13. Januar 2005)

drul schrieb:
			
		

> ich find's hässlich. Kein Vergleich zum filigranen Blizzard


Hast Du auch schon das COVE in meiner BIKES-Galerie gesehen? Also ich habe ja nun schon beide Rahmen in Händen gehalten und muss sagen, dass rein optisch die Unterschiede nicht so groß sind. Klar, das Blizzard hat eine äußerst geile Lackierung. Diese fällt beim COVE eher schlicht aus, allerdings genauso schön glänzend wie beim 2004er und aktuellen Blizzard. Die Ausfallenden z. B. gefallen mir beim COVE wesentlich besser, denn sie sind einfach formschöner (siehe Bild in meiner Galerie!). Über das V-förmige Unterrohr des COVE mag man sich ja streiten, mir gefällt es aber auch nicht schlecht. Ansonsten kann ich im Moment noch nicht ganz nachvollziehen was Du mit "filigran" genau meinst. Also ich finde z. B. die etwas gekrümmten Verbindungsstücke zwischen Sitz- und Kettenstreben des COVE wesentlich schöner, und von mir aus auch filigraner  , als die gewöhnlichen geraden Stücke beim Blizzard. Und das Gewicht vom COVE würde ich auch nehmen...  - Fahrverhalten inklusive!


----------



## maixle (3. Februar 2005)

Servus Jungs,

da möchte ich dann doch auch nochmal das Kona Explosif 2005 in die Runde werfen. Auch ein wunderschöner Rahmen. Vom Fahrverhalten der absolute Hammer. Bilder könnt Ihr in meiner Galerie bewundern  .

Also als ich mich fürs Kona entschieden habe, gab es leider kein Cove zu bekommen. Das Rocky war mir dann leider doch zu teuer. 

...nichts destotrotz würde ich unbesehen einen dieser drei Rahmen nehmen (Cove Handjob, Rocky Mountain Blizzard, Kona Explosif). Sind für mich immer noch die besten Stahlrahmen, die es auf dem Markt gibt (und bezahlbar sind -> DeKerf).

Canada and Steel rules
Maixle


----------



## digi03 (3. Februar 2005)

Hallo Leute

Also noch mal zum Beginn dieses Treats.

Ging es da nicht um das Thema  *"Blizzard oder Vertex 70"*?
Also um Rocky Mountain oder?
Oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden   

Un dada.


----------



## vooodooo (18. Juli 2005)

Dr. Hannibal schrieb:
			
		

> Hab auch ein Bilzzard mit 10,6kg mit Sid, XTR Disc und Race Face Teilen!
> (...)
> Bin auch damit schon im Himalya gewesen auf sehr hohen Pässen und es hat mich nicht im Stich gelassen bzw. hab das mehr-Gewicht nicht gemerkt!



Ich möchte eine Tour in Tibet machen, über den Transhimalaya-Highway. Wie ist denn der Blizzard bei längeren Strecken? Als Tourenfahrrad zu empfehlen?

Danke!


----------



## xcrider (28. August 2005)

Hi!
Das Thema beschäftigt mich auch schon lange.
Ich will noch ein Hardtail zu meinem Element tsc 04.
Hatte früher schon mehrere Stahlrahmen und find die in Kombination mit ner Federgabel einfach geil zum fahren. Das dämpft fast so gut, wie mein Element.   
In dem Test von Mountain Bike scheint das Vertex TSC ein Super Kompromiss aus Leichtigkeit und Komfort zu sein. Aber wer hat hier schon mal beide gefahren. Nun die Frage was ist das bessere Bike zwecks Rahmendämpfung?
Kommt das Scandium an den Stahlklassiker ran?

Ach so zwecks Gewicht würd ich mir mal keine Gedanken machen...ich denke mit den richtigen Teilen bekommt man locker beide unter 10 kg. Mein Element Tsc 04 Rahmen wiegt ja schliesslich auch 2,5kg. Und das Komplettbike 9,9 Kg.


----------



## Martin M (28. August 2005)

vooodooo schrieb:
			
		

> Ich möchte eine Tour in Tibet machen, über den Transhimalaya-Highway. Wie ist denn der Blizzard bei längeren Strecken? Als Tourenfahrrad zu empfehlen?
> 
> Danke!


Man kann natürlich viele Räder, die als CC-Race-Bike monzipiert sind, als Tourenbike aufbauen. Beim Blizzard ist die Sitzposition durch das recht lange Steuerrohr schon einigermaßen kommod, das kommt natürlich immer drauf an, was für einen Vorbau man fährt. Mit -16° kriegt man natürlich auch beim Blizzard den Lenker nach unten. Aber mit einen normalen 16°-Vorbau, 100-120mm, benötigt man nicht allzuviele Spacer für eine rel. geringe Sattelüberhöhung. Aber das kommt natürlich immer drauf an, wie du normalerweise sitzt. 
Die lange Sattelstütz ist natürlich auch ein Komfortfaktor, das federt schon ordentlich. Aber bitte beachtern: Mit AUSREICHEND Einstecktiefe fahren, und fürt Touren in Tibet empfehle ich eine HOCHWERTIGE Stütze. Extrem-Leichtbau wäre hier falsch.
Das Blizzard hat Gepäckträgerösen, nicht zu vergessen, Ich nehme an, dass du auch mit Gepäcktaschen fahren willst.


----------



## aka (15. September 2005)

Hi, 
ich interessiere mich auch fuer ein Blizzard, jedoch scheint mir dessen Steuerrohr bei 21" Rahmengroesse indiskutabel lang: 175mm. Beim Vertex waerens 155mm, was meiner Vorstellung schon naeher kommt, ich bin halt schon viel Sattelueberhoehung gewohnt.
Hat jemand von euch ein Bild, wie so ein Riesenblizzard (oder Hammer) aufgebaut aussieht?
Gruss,
  Andreas.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nihil Baxter (16. September 2005)

Hier kann man ein Blizzard in 21,5" begutachten: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/44124/size/big/cat/2/page/

Sieht nicht wirklich schön aus. Das lange Steuerrohr macht viel kaputt. Die schönsten Blizzards hier im Forum haben entweder 18,5 oder 19,5", darüber oder darunter sieht es eher nach Hollandrad bzw. Dirtbike aus.


----------



## Matze. (17. September 2005)

Nihil Baxter schrieb:
			
		

> Hier kann man ein Blizzard in 21,5" begutachten: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/44124/size/big/cat/2/page/
> 
> Sieht nicht wirklich schön aus. Das lange Steuerrohr macht viel kaputt. Die schönsten Blizzards hier im Forum haben entweder 18,5 oder 19,5", darüber oder darunter sieht es eher nach Hollandrad bzw. Dirtbike aus.




Das Blizzard in Deiner Galerie schaut klasse aus, da stimmen die Proportionen 
total, das in 21,5 ist wirklich nicht mehr schön, ich hätte nicht geglaubt daß die Rahmengröße so viel ausmacht. Wenn da noch ein Fat Albert drauf ist, dann werden die Röhrchen optisch sehr dürr.


----------



## Markus44 (26. September 2005)

falls du noch ein Blizzard suchst, ich trenne mich von meinem -> Bikebörse!


----------



## Kulle (29. September 2005)

Hi,

ich bin kürzlich, nachdem mein angeblich superstabiler Zaskar gebrochen ist, auch wieder auf Stahlrahmen umgestiegen, ein Orange P7 (Bj. 04). War ich gerade eine Woche in den Alpen und bin super zufrieden damit. 
Sieht auch in 21" noch ganz gefällig aus (Steuerrohr 140 mm) und wiegt ca. 2200g. Kann man Scheiben- oder Felgenbremse dranbauen und Gewinde für Gepäckträger sind auch dran. 
Negativ sind mir bisher nur die wenig haltbaren Aufleber aufgefallen. 

Gruß
Kulle


----------

